# Great Dorset Steam Fair 2008



## Invicta

Looks like I will be going again this year with even more grandchildren!

Went for the first time last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. This year is the 40th anniversary of the GDSF. Any other MHFers planning to go? 

Again this year we will be staying with the New Forest DA of the Camping and Caravanning Club at their holiday site at Glebe Field (Hyde Farm) Pimperne, Blandford Forum, Doset. Cost £5.25 pun, extra adults £1.20 pppun. Own sanitation essential. It is possible to join the C&CC at the site. 

Advanced booking not available. We just turned up for two nights and were made very welcome. The site is actually open from 15th August until 2nd September. The GDSF is open from 27th August until 31st August inclusive. 

There is a bus from the site to the showground, discounted tickets available from the New Forest DA C&CC stewards on the site, full price on the bus.

May see you there!


----------



## 38Rover

Yes we are coming from Spain but will camp at the fair £12 per night showers (£2.50) water toilets and disposal points just walk into the fair each day
If they use the usual spot its the field above the market stalls
Silver and Red Burstner Solano on X250

Colin Frier


----------



## Invicta

Only two of us going then?

I thought this would be most popular amongst members or is it that there are no motorhomes on show?!


----------



## TinaGlenn

We are going and camping on site at the steam fair. 

We are arriving on Tuesday 26th and leaving on Friday 29th, booked to see the onsite concerts on the Tuesday and Wednesday nights too.
We know of one other MHF member going although last year walking around we bumped into a few familiar faces.

Tina


----------



## moatmeister

*GDSF camping*

I want to go with my australian visitors but have left if too late to get camping tickets. Any ideas?


----------



## elsiekay

My OH and his pal are going to the Fair on Thursday until Sunday on their annual Jolly Boys outing. No females allowed!! Up until now they have always tented it but this year they are going in style in our A/S Clubman. They are just hoping the ground doesn't get too churned up. Forecast looks dry so fingers crossed! Have a great time all!
Lynda


----------



## hilldweller

Invicta said:


> Only two of us going then?


No need to get all steamed up about it.


----------



## androidGB

I'll be there with my grandson.

Arriving on Tuesday with Tina and Glenn, so hoping to avoid the queues on the way in.

Keeping our fingers crossed it remains dry, have had some brilliant weather in previous years.


Andrew


----------



## Invicta

Hi Moatmiser re your posting:

I want to go with my australian visitors but have left if too late to get camping tickets. Any ideas?

There is a C&CC THS 2 miles away. Last year there was a shuttle bus running between the 2 sites FOC! Discounted tickets were available from the C&CC site wardens, hoping it will be the same this year.

Are you a member of the C&CC, if so PM me and I will e-mail you more details of the THS


----------



## 103356

*NO, NO, NO, - You do NOT want to go to the Dorset Steam Fair *- keep repeating that to yourself every hour until the urge goes away.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I live about a mile from the site and it is the biggest pain of the year. The Salisbury Road is blocked for about a week, we have people who ordinarily would be able to use a roundabout, but during the Steam Fair week, they insist on blocking the exits due to the traffic jams, such that even if your exit road is clear you can't even get onto the roundabout. That is not to mention the legion of "travellers" that descend on the town, parking where they feel like and leaving huge volumes of rubbish behind which we have to pay to have removed. The sooner the Steam Fair goes elsewhere the better. :evil: :evil: :evil:

Oooooh, I do feel better now, I'll think I'll go and have a lie down........(preferably until it's over!!)


----------



## 102001

best place to go this weekend


----------



## Invicta

While I sympathise with you Chrisdy it is only ONCE a year. Try living in the SE near the Channel Ports and you would have to get used to great volumes of traffic and all that goes with it!


----------



## 103356

Invicta said:


> While I sympathise with you Chrisdy it is only ONCE a year. Try living in the SE near the Channel Ports and you would have to get used to great volumes of traffic and all that goes with it!


The difference is that I chose to live in Blandford precisely because it is not overrun with traffic. When the Steam Fair was held at Stourpaine, just to the north of the town along the upper Shaftsbury road, there was an alternative route to Shaftsbury so there was little problem with normal traffic. However, blocking the main route to Salisbury causes complete chaos of the traffic over the weekend (and sometimes Friday as well) such that residents struggle to get anywhere at all. Alternative routes take you miles out of your way, assuming you can actually get out of your driveway.

However, since you are coming, I hope you enjoy the show and avoid the worst of the traffic.


----------



## Invicta

Got back home this evening after a good trip to the GDSF on Saturday, Monkey World on Sunday and the Swanage Railway today. 

Must admit it took us nearly an hour to get into the show from the New Forest DA THS at Pimperne on Saturday where we stayed for two nights but then we are used to such traffic coming from where we do! (Part of the M20 closed today following a lorry fire on it). Thanks by the way to any NF C&CC DA members reading this-very good organization of the THS again and the concessions on the tickets to the show well worth having! Enjoyed the show and thought it was bigger than last year's; perhaps it was because this year was its 40th anniversary. 

Monkey World well worth a visit and much better value than Drusillas we visited recently. At least some of the entrance fee charged goes towards rescuing monkeys from laboratories and entertainers who use them as part of their props. 

The Swanage Railway, well my son-in-law the family's railway enthusiast, was beside himself today! Must admit it was well worth going along using the Park and Ride at Norden and travelling to Swanage station that is within nearly a stone's throw of the beach. Weather was good, a bit windy but then we were by the seaside and the fish and chips we ate there excellent.! At least the rain that had been forecast held off.

In all a good few days away apart from the journey home and the dreaded M25 and dare I say it the lorries passing us and travelling side by side with others on much of the three lane sections when we were doing 65MPH in places (Thought they had 'limiters' or whatever they are called restricting them to 62MPH ?).


----------



## rossoandy

Chrisdy said:


> *NO, NO, NO, - You do NOT want to go to the Dorset Steam Fair *- keep repeating that to yourself every hour until the urge goes away.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I live about a mile from the site and it is the biggest pain of the year. The Salisbury Road is blocked for about a week, we have people who ordinarily would be able to use a roundabout, but during the Steam Fair week, they insist on blocking the exits due to the traffic jams, such that even if your exit road is clear you can't even get onto the roundabout. That is not to mention the legion of "travellers" that descend on the town, parking where they feel like and leaving huge volumes of rubbish behind which we have to pay to have removed. The sooner the Steam Fair goes elsewhere the better. :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Oooooh, I do feel better now, I'll think I'll go and have a lie down........(preferably until it's over!!)


but the show is brilliant! You soooo lucky its right on your doorstep!
If you arrive the day b4 it starts there are no long lines of traffic to get in and you get a pitch only a few yards from the entrance. the dancing girls are are are are err very good!!! and scantily clad at times too..
the smell of wood and coal burning drifts for miles..and the funfair lights the skies....great stuff!
I think its a shame so many miss it...


----------



## 97608

Obviously not much use for this year as it's now been and gone (and it was a fantastic event - can't wait for next year) but we had left it too late to book camping and went anyway as I read on the website that parking was allowed in the car parks overnight. When we arrived we were directed to an area above the car parks with loads of space and told to pitch wherever we liked. The view was fantastic and we had loads more space than the pre-booked camping which looked a little cramped. There were loo's, water and waste bins provided - cost £15 per night but worth it.

If you leave it till the last minute you can also keep an eye on the weather forecast!

Jan


----------

